#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Fragebogen Rheumatologie >

## lucy230279

hi.
meine rheumatologin hat mir heut nen fragebogen mitgegeben, den ich ganz schnell ausfüllen soll.
er nennt sich haq-health assessment questionnaire für rheumatoide arthritis. 
ein 2.fragebogen heißt FFbH, Funktionsfragebogen Hannover. 
darin soll ich ankreuzen, welche arbeiten des alltags mir wie gut oder wie schlecht gelingen. 
wozu macht sie das?
das hat doch nicht etwa etwas mit einer pflegestufe zu tun? 
hab jetzt etwas bammel.. :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

zumindestens hab ich mal gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass einer der tests unter anderem dazu dient, herauszufinden, in wie weit man den alltag bewältigen kann. 
100% = gar nicht
0%    = ohne Mühe 
habe ganz ehrlich geantwortet und leider ein ergebnis von 66,7%.
seufz.

----------


## Anja

Hallo Lucy, 
ich habe auch seit Jahren rheumatische Beschwerden und bei meinem letzten Rheumatologen (den ich mittlerweile gewechselt habe) musste ich in jedem Quartal einen Fragebogen ausfüllen: Welche Tätigkeiten ich wie noch ausführen kann; ob ich mich alleine anziehen kann usw. 
Diesen Fragebogen mussten aber alle Patienten ausfüllen. Die Arzthelferin hatte es mir mal so erklärt: die Krankenkassen wollen prüfen, ob der jeweilige Arzt überhaupt noch Rheuma-Patienten behandeln darf (d.h. ob überhaupt noch Bedarf besteht). 
Es muss sich jetzt nicht um den gleichen Fragebogen handeln, so wie Du ihn vorliegen hast.
Der von mir ausgefüllte Bogen hatte aber für mich persönlich keine Auswirkung.
Den Arzt habe ich nur deshalb gewechselt, weil er ziemlich weit entfernt war und keine "arbeitgeberfreundliche Sprechzeiten" hatten. 
Also mach Dir erst einmal keine Sorgen und sprech Deine Ärztin oder die Arzthelferin einfach mal an. 
Ich wünsche Dir vor allem eine "schmerzfreie Zeit". 
Liebe Grüße
Anja  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

@anja, 
vielen dank. so etwas in der art hat sie mir auch gesagt, meine ärztin.

----------

